# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Tajo >  Barragem da Apartadura

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta mañana he hecho una excursión, saliendo de Badajoz en dirección a Cedillo, y en lugar de irme por España, lo hice por Portugal, y antes de llegar encontré tres embalses. El de Caia, del que ya subí un reportaje hace unos meses, el de Apartadura, y el de Povoa.

El de Apartadura se encuentra en la cuenca de Ribeiras reveladas, y tiene una capacidad de 7,465 hectómetros cúbicos. Os voy a subir el reportaje que hice:

Como suelo hacer, comienzo con la cartelería:



Continúo con fotos de la presa y el embalse:















Continúo con el aliviadero:





Sigo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Sigo con más instantáneas del aliviadero:







Ahora imágenes desde la presa:













Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Aquí tenéis otra tanda desde la coronación, y con esta termino:











Ahora algunas desde la zona donde se encuentra  la estación de tratamiento de aguas que habéis visto en algunas fotos tomadas desde la presa:









Esto es todo, muchas gracias por la atención, y un cordial saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Estupendo reportaje Los Terrines, precioso embalse, me ha llamado la atención la tubería de riego sobre la presa, curioso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  y la primera que veo así, muchas gracias por la fotos.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Fede, a mí también me ha sorprendido, ya que no lo había visto nunca, por eso os he puesto las fotos con bastante detalle.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## sergi1907

Un gran reportaje Los Terrines :Smile: 

Muchas gracias por darnos a conocer las presas de nuestro país vecino.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buen repotaje Los Terrines, respecto a los pulverizadores creo que puede ser para refrigerar el paramento, que parece ser una pantalla de mortero, para que no se agriete.

----------


## ben-amar

Excelente reportaje, unas fotos preciosas, gracias y un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por enseñarnos las presas portuguesas que tan cerquita tenemos... Como dice Ben-amar... Parecen descuidadas pero se ve que tienen sus encantos... Buenos sitios y Castillos nos estás enseñando artista...
Muchas gracias y un saludo.

----------

